

The Debris From the Mobile Photo Explosion - chrysb
http://chrysbader.com/the-debris-from-the-mobile-photo-explosion

======
muppetman
TOTALLY OFFTOPIC: I am so sick of articles like this that end with "Follow me
on Twitter!" Why? Just because you wrote ONE article I found interesting? (And
it was a good article)

I even looked at his Twitter and it's about as interesting (to me, I stress)
as biting my toenail.

Imagine you're at a party and someone tells a joke. You laugh. He then walks
up to you and goes "Hey you laughed at my joke, we should really be friends,
please give me your phone number so I can text you when I want to!"

EDIT: I notice the text of the article has now been changed so that the
"Follow Me" link is now separate. Before the edit the article said "I can't
give it all away at once so be sure to Follow Me on Twitter" as the single
finishing sentence.

EDIT2: Turns out the reason for this is explained to me here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2392935>

~~~
patrickas
I think you are making a big deal out of nothing.

There is no social pressure to actually follow them on twitter, no one will be
offended if you totally ignore the sentence on the page.

Where as in your example it is socially awkward to refuse to give your number
to some guy asking it because they want to be your friend.

~~~
muppetman
True, my example in reality doesn't really match with an article.

And yes, I am probably making a big deal out of nothing. My reason for posting
this comment was to see if others felt the same way, it appears they don't. My
bad. I'll end with this: The people with large follower count's aren't the
same ones that have to go asking for them.

~~~
patrickas
No problem. Actually just in case chrysb's answer is too vague, the reason you
see this pretty often is that Dustin Curtis ran an experiment a couple of
years ago, which was heavily discussed on HN, in which he concluded that
adding the sentence "You should follow me on twitter here" made him get the
most click through rate.

[http://www.dustincurtis.com/you_should_follow_me_on_twitter....](http://www.dustincurtis.com/you_should_follow_me_on_twitter.html)

~~~
muppetman
I hadn't seen this. Thanks for the link.

------
rokhayakebe
So if you truly believe you have what it takes to disrupt the mobile-photo-
sharing space why did you decide to join Google?

